# CD-Laufwerke



## DarkManX (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

heute stehe ich auf und gehe an den PC und die CD-Laufwerke werden nciht angezeigt. Nicht einmal die Simulierten von Deamon Tools werden nicht angezeigt. Beim Gerätemanager steht die sind nicht angeschloßen... nicht angeschloßen?  :suspekt: Deamon Tool?  :suspekt:  außerdem funktionieren die anderen 2. Nur werden sie eben nicht angezeigt.


MfG
DmX


----------



## Alex Duschek (27. Juni 2005)

Also zumindest dein CD-Laufwerk müsste beim Starten des Rechners vom BIOS erkannt werden,wenn es angeschlossen ist,also guck mal ins BIOS 

Zu Daemon Tools könnt ich jetzt nur sagen,dass sie im Gerätemanager deaktiviert wurden,neu installen hilft sicher,wenn du das Problem nicht lösen kannst 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials202158.html


----------



## DarkManX (29. Juni 2005)

Das Problem konnte ich ganz leicht im RegEdit lösen. 

MfG
DmX


----------

